# 2 new mounts, whatcha think?



## jimmy bug

My new Pedestal mount and flemming mount of 2 bow bucks from last year mounted by my uncle here in SW Oklahoma, I think they are awsome


----------



## JerseyJays

looks like your uncle does some nice looking mounts:thumbs_up


----------



## John-in-VA

Great looking mounts


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Awesome mounts, always liked the calling mounts.:thumbs_up

Bob


----------



## DSTRick

Those look real nice. You should be proud to display those.


----------



## undercover

Look good!:thumbs_up


----------



## xtreme

Nice !!


----------



## AlphaMax Freak

i like it!!


----------



## kmtpr

Nice bucks and mounts.


----------



## mringer

both are very nice


----------



## hoyt 07

Man those are two awesome bucks. They look good.


----------



## Sask Riverrunt

Looks good. I'am a fan of the pedestal mount.


----------



## Sportsman's

You should be proud of your mount. they both look real nice.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903

looks awesome congrats


----------



## ginni

Looks like he takes pride in his work, very nice!


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

very cool!


----------



## camotoe

Sa Weet


----------



## outbackarcher

Those are both awesome.

Congrats on great trophies!!


----------



## JeffreySlayR

Great work. I'd be proud to hang them on my wall.


----------



## MidFlight

very nice! Does your uncle do outside work? I am in NW OK and already drive to OKC to my taxi


----------



## Mattyv97

they look great!!!


----------



## buckslayr

GenesisAlpha said:


> Awesome mounts, always liked the calling mounts.:thumbs_up
> 
> Bob


I don't get this statement?but really nice mounts


----------



## GenesisAlpha

> I don't get this statement?but really nice mounts


The one mount has the open mouth, "calling, grunting or snorting" as you wish.

It is a favorite mount of mine to see and shows the talent this taxidermist has.:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## rdj-pencilart

*definitely grunting in my opinion.. lip curl!*

they are great.. love 'em


----------



## buckslayr

I always thought the mouth open or flehmen pose, was when the buck was checking the scent of a doe to see if she was in estrus. never heard of it called a calling pose,I guess you learn something everyday.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

buckslayr said:


> I always thought the mouth open or flehmen pose, was when the buck was checking the scent of a doe to see if she was in estrus.


It is.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

I agree it is or could be a Buck checking for fermones. My direction was that the open mouth mounts are a great pose. 

Seen Moose, Deer, Elk also assume said position to voice many times in the wild. I believe that watching a moose behind a cow the tongue was also more evident.

Again, the mounts are awesome and I would be proud to hang in any competition.:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## Quinny33

he does very good work they look good


----------



## jimmy bug

It is a Flemming mount where his is scent checking the air for fermones. Thats what he was doing when I shot him about 5 ft behind a doe and I really wanted to capture & preserve the realism of that moment. I will post more pics later but the top of his nose is curled & his mouth/nose has great detail, guess I should have taken better pics because I can now see from how the pic is that it might look like he is gruntin.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Thank you for the insight into the mount, as I stated the intent of my comment was more about the great care and detail this mount shows with the mouth open. I have only done one with an open mouth in 40 years of taxidermy and I will be doing a moose mount soon in which I will be moding the forum with an open mouth and a wall/pedestal angle semi sneak.

Again my hat off to you for the awesome work.:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## turkeybuster

*very nice mounts*

I like the way he left the "wrinkles" in the neck, alot of guys try to hide those, i think it looks natural!!! nice bucks


----------



## BlackHillsDave

Very nice.


----------



## Gig49

There gorgeous


----------



## cwt

I like the pedestal mount alot


----------



## Bowfinatic

looking pretty cool. like the mouth open


----------



## cptbrain

Good looking mounts!


----------



## gtoffme5

Nice


----------



## WildAntlers

*Lip Curl*

Nice Mounts!! 

Another description of the one mount is a "Lip Curl". I have one of those and they are way cool! They are even better to see in real life, right under your stand, followed by the sound of a solid Thwack!


----------



## AlexG

Love the flemming mount, I have one and it gets all the comments.


----------



## bigpess51

very nice!


----------

